# Ork Stompa For Sale



## Dorns Legacy

With my son growing up fast he has decided he no longer wants his WH40K stuff, i have kept most of it for myself but i will never use his ork stompa.

It is like new, still in box with plastic covering upopened.

£40 + p+p ono

UK postage only.


----------

